# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  CPLD klonēšana

## SnacK

Ar CPLD neesmu līdz šim saskāries, tādēļ arī varbūt tāds jautājums.

Vai ir iespējams noklonēt pusbeigtu Xilinx XC95144XL CPLD? JTAG interfeiss vēl strādā, ar Xilinx ISE viņu it kā nolasīju, dabūju *.jed failu. No tā noprotu, ka viņa nav noslēgta pret lasīšanu. Rodas jautājums vai to *.jed failu var iedzīt jaunā čipā un ar to pietiks?

----------

